# What homeowners should DEFINATELY know when filing an insurance claim for roof repair



## Roofer911 (May 4, 2011)

When home owners contact their insurance companies to help out with roof related problems of any kind, then your home has been noted in the shared insurance industry database, the CLUE Report. Home owners do have the right to request a copy of their CLUE Report for their records. Please understand, this does not only pertain to homeowner's insurance but also for property loss claims made against automobile insurance policies 
For more information, please read the following: 

http://www.roofer911.com/roofing-blogs/roof-repair-insurance-claims.htm

http://www.privacyror ights.org/fs/fs26-CLUE.htm


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's another link since we are in the spamming mood: The Truth about Hail Damage


----------



## Roofer911 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Grumpy, it's been a long time! My apologies to the forum, I didn't realize at the time I was spamming just passing along important information.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My spam sniffer is always up.

Yup, been awhile. I've been hiding.


----------



## CarmeliqygonaBur12 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Meriden Locksmith*

I'm still learning from you, as I'm trying to achieve my goals. I absolutely love reading everything that is written on your website.Keep the tips coming. I loved it!its really very nice blog.
Maricopa Locksmith


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Have hears realtors talk about the CLUE reports for a few years now. I think it's mainly used in the real estate business to verify if a claim was made to a home what was paid for and what was actualy fixed.

Last year had this CLUE report come up when a homeowner requested insurance on a home they just purchased. The new carrier found the previous homeowner filed a claim got paid for a roof and put the money in his pocket. We did the roof and got paid from the seller, $17,000.


----------



## Roofer911 (May 4, 2011)

You are incorrect, *please*read the following for more information. *https://www.privacyrights.org/fs/fs26-CLUE.htm


----------

